# Motor universal, no gira ni siquiera vibra



## juliangp (Mar 26, 2014)

Hola, resulta que me puse a restaurar una caladora marca Ryobi japonesa bastante vieja, estimo que tiene mas de 10 años,  decidí cambiarle el ruleman que esta por la parte de las escobillas, y este proceso se me dificultó mucho, tanto que tuve que "comer" el ruleman con una piedra para poder retirarlo, ahora bien, despues de este proceso, mas el de limpieza de la carcasa y engrase, conecto el motor a 220v y no hace absolutamente nada, he girado el motor con la mano un poco para ver si arrancaba y solo he visto un gran chispaso en las escobillas y nada mas, nada chamuscado ni corto-circuito. Lo único que cambió fue que el rotor se movió un poco para atras, como resultado de que metí el nuevo ruleman mas adentro de lo que iba y quedó medio desalineado del estator (esto no quiere decir que rosa sus paredes, sino desalineado en el sentido de que uno esta un poco mas adelante del otro y esta distancia estimo que será de unos 2mm. Puede ser esta la causa del problema? por favor ayuda ya que me voy gastando mas de 100 pesos en esta cosa y no puedo hacerla andar.

Saludos ...


----------



## papirrin (Mar 26, 2014)

ya revisaste el cable


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2014)

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...1024&bih=628#q=probador+de+inducidos&tbm=isch


----------



## juliangp (Mar 26, 2014)

Si revise el cable, basicamente no tengo recursos para comprar ese aparato dosme. Hay alguna otra forma de saber? (el motor funcionaba perfectamente)!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2014)

Estonces algo cableste mal , o algo rompiste , pone fotos 

Y además fijate en el link que puse que muchos están hechos con un transformador cortado che


----------



## juliangp (Mar 26, 2014)

Capaz que rompi algo, ni siquiera tengo un trafo y si lo tendria con la escases que tengo no lo rompería para eso, aparte de que ni se como funciona ajja,, en un rato subo las fotos, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2014)

También se puede desarmar las chapas de un transformador y ponerle una lámpara de 100 o 200 en serie. (Después lo volvés a armar)

Se va girando el rotor se se le apoya una hojita de sierra o de cutter , si vibra


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 27, 2014)

Hola, el motor funcionaba antes de la reparación?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2014)

Revisa si hacen contacto los carbones con el colector


----------



## juliangp (Mar 27, 2014)

Ahí subi las fotos, no creo que hagan mal contacto las escobillas, lo que sospecho es que la grasa que tenia en los dedos las haya aislado. En las imagenes no aparecen las escobillas porque las saqué)

dosme: eso que decis vos es para detectar a ver si anda la parte que debe funcionar ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2014)

La pregunta es si el motor giraría libre


----------



## juliangp (Mar 27, 2014)

Sí gira perfectamente una "seda" hasta con los carbones puestos y cuando lo conecto ni siquiera vibra


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2014)

Mediste continuidad de las bobinas del campo ?

Las bobinas del campo van en serie con el rotor , así que el motor completo debe medir "continuidad" , a veces hay que girarlo un poco o tocarle los carbones ?

Los carbones tocan bien bien , tienen algo de presión ?


----------



## juliangp (Mar 27, 2014)

Si saco el estator, y mido continuidad en el enchufe no marca nada, ahora si uno los cables que van a los carbones ahi si el tester pita y marca unos 80Ω o algo asi, ahora si pongo todo, el rotor con los carbones y mido continuidad no hace nada, solamente midiendo resistencia me aparecen unos cuantos Megaohms. Además si mido continuidad entre el cable que va al carbón y la delga que toca del colector hay continuidad y unos 5Ω. 

pd: Si mido continuidad entre las delgas, cada 3 están conectadas entre sí, no se si esto aporta algo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2014)

Ummmm , todas tienen que tener "continuidad" , seguramente hayas cortado algún cablecito 

¡ Lupa + lupa !


----------



## juliangp (Mar 27, 2014)

Uhh problemon, me ovide de mendionar que cuando el rotor movió un poco para atras tuve que gastar la parte de atras del colector (un plastico negro) para que no tocase con el plastico de la carcasa esto lo realicé prolijamente girando el rotor con un taldro y una lija. Si subo un esquema de como dan continuidad vos podrias decirme como conectarlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2014)

Probemos


----------



## juliangp (Mar 27, 2014)

Buenisimo, aca dejo la imágen, todas las secciones tienen las mismas características y NO hay ningun tipo de conduccion entre ellas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2014)

Fijate que tenés que tener conducción de una delga a la opuesta para que el motor pueda funcionar.

Pone fotos de alrededor al colector de delgas y de lo que le hiciste en la punta.


----------



## juliangp (Mar 27, 2014)

Claro la unica conducción que hay es entre las delgas de cada grupo, ahí subo la foto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2014)

Fijate los tutoriales *de inducidos* de éste tipo , así podés ir viendo que pasó

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=TUTORIAL+DE+BOBINADOS&sm=12


----------



## juliangp (Mar 27, 2014)

Está bravo, pero voy a tratar de entender


----------

